# OB ultrasound codes less than  and greater than 14 weeks



## phamilton (Jun 8, 2017)

What code is used for ob ultrasound when fetus is being evaluated (possibly for first time) trans abdominal approach and is found to be just over 14 weeks but not much over 15 weeks?  Greater than 14 weeks calls for a full evaluation of brain, heart, abdominal content etc but not all these are seen at this early age. It would seem one would NOT want to charge for the full anatomy at this point. Example: A !4 week 3 day fetus has all the body and head measurements plus recorded heart rate and fluid, and charge was put in for greater than 14 weeks.   This patient returned later and was then given a full anatomy study which would be same code.  

Help please

sunny weather


----------

